# الى كل من عنده برنامج الكوريلx4



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة هل من احد يعرف activation cod لبرنامج كوريلx4
نرجو الافادة


----------



## salah_design (19 أبريل 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة هل من احد يعرف activation cod لبرنامج كوريلx4
> نرجو الافادة


 انت من وين اخي ابو البراء
كل نسخة تختلف عن الاخرى 
ولكن كثير من النسخ تعمل مباشرة لانها ليست نسخة اصليه


----------



## khaled farag (19 أبريل 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة هل من احد يعرف activation cod لبرنامج كوريلx4
> نرجو الافادة


 
صناع البرنامج مسيحيون أجد أنة من الأفضل عدم إستخدامة حتى لا يؤثر ذلك
على إسلامك

أوليس من الإسلام عدم سرقة تعب الغير
أوليس من الإسلام عدم إستحلال حقوق الأخرين بدون وجة حق
أتمنى من الله أن يهدينا حق الهداية و أن لا نكون من الذين يقولون ولا يفعلون


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي ابو البراء هناك برنامج مثل الكوريل و افضل منه و هو مجاني من المصادر المفتوحة المصدر و له العديد من الشروحات العربية يمكن احترافه بسرعة و استخدامه مسموح لجميع الأغراض هذه وصلة موقع البرنامج 
http://www.inkscape.org/
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 أبريل 2010)

وهناك برنامج آخر يعمل على الوندوز واللينوكس أيضا وهو مجاني اسمه

Gimp


http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## ابو بحـر (24 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> وهناك برنامج آخر يعمل على الوندوز واللينوكس أيضا وهو مجاني اسمه
> 
> Gimp
> 
> ...


اخي طارق برنامج الجيمب من البرامج الإحترافية التي نافست الفوتو شوب و انا شخصيا احبه و احترف العمل به اكثر من الفوتوشوب و لي عدة كتب الكترونية لشرح هذا البرنامج ممكن ان تجدها بموقع الجيمب العربي و يوجد ايضا فيديوهات تعليم بشكل احترافي بهذا الموقع
http://www.gimp-arabic.com/forum/
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك بحرا للعلم يا ابا بحر


----------



## ابو بحـر (25 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعلك بحرا للعلم يا ابا بحر


هلا بيك اخي طارق و بحر العلم موجود و متاح لكل الناس و لكن الفرق هو مثل صغير
( من طلب العلا سهر الليالي..........و الفاشل شد لحافه و نام و قال أنا مالي )
​


----------



## ممدوح عوف (21 يوليو 2010)

اخى السائل عن الكوريل x4 هناك نسخ مختلفه منها corel 13 ,12 ,11,10,9,8 فلما هذه الورطه وكلها بسريال ان اردت اى منها سوافيك بها


----------



## ahmedcnc (21 يوليو 2010)

khaled farag قال:


> صناع البرنامج مسيحيون أجد أنة من الأفضل عدم إستخدامة حتى لا يؤثر ذلك
> على إسلامك
> 
> أوليس من الإسلام عدم سرقة تعب الغير
> ...


 
اخى خالد انا مليش ان يكون البرنامج مسيحى ولا يهودى ..الشغل ليس له علاقه بالدين 
وبعدين كل البرامج صناعه مسيحيون وقفت على ده 
اخى احنا مش بنسرق احنا نستقيد 
وعلى فكره انا مبحبش اللى يفتى كتير 
والسلام عليكم يا عم الشيخ


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا أخي ممدوح انا اريد سريل x4 ولكن لو ارسلت لي 13 12 يجزيك الله خيرا


ثانيا أخي أحمد تعليق الاخ خالد هدانا وغفر لنا الله واياه كان نتيجة لرد فعل منه على تعليق لي على بعض مشاركاته تسببت في حذف صورة مشاركته وانا كنت رحب الصدر معه والحمد الله الان الحال على خير حال معه


----------



## khaled farag (29 يوليو 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا أخي ممدوح انا اريد سريل x4 ولكن لو ارسلت لي 13 12 يجزيك الله خيرا
> 
> 
> ثانيا أخي أحمد تعليق الاخ خالد هدانا وغفر لنا الله واياه كان نتيجة لرد فعل منه على تعليق لي على بعض مشاركاته تسببت في حذف صورة مشاركته وانا كنت رحب الصدر معه والحمد الله الان الحال على خير حال معه


 

أخى أبو البراء جزاك الله خيرا على رحابة صدرك معنا و أعتقد أنة كان سوء تفاهم ليس أكثر ولا أقل
ولا تشغل بالك ببعض التعليقات التى لا وزن لها ولا تكون فى محلها بل ولا يعلم صاحبها شيئاً
أخى أبو البراء ستجد كل ما تبحث عنة برامج أو كراكات ( هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا )


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (29 يوليو 2010)

يجزيك الله خيرا الرابط لا يظهر عندي ويتعذر الوصول اليه فلو ارسلت لي الصفحة ذاتها على اميلي الخاص
[email protected]


----------



## khaled farag (29 يوليو 2010)

أبوالبراء المقلدي قال:


> يجزيك الله خيرا الرابط لا يظهر عندي ويتعذر الوصول اليه فلو ارسلت لي الصفحة ذاتها على اميلي الخاص
> [email protected]


 

أفحص بريدك أخى ولو لم يعمل معك اللينك أخبرنى لأرسل لك الحل النهائى


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (6 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياريت ترسل لي الحل النهائي من تحت التختة


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (6 أغسطس 2010)

حلوه من تحت التخته


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ياريت ترسل لي الحل النهائي من تحت التختة ولف الورقة واحدفها كويس يا صديقي لكي لا تقع في يد احد


----------

